# Exciting news! (For me anyway)



## Keato (14 Feb 2014)

Hey all. 

I thought I should post here & try be more active. 

I've got awesome news regarding my scroll saw business (very small business)

I can't go into specifics but a few months ago I was approached by Strathclyde University with an idea (to see if it was possible to actually make with my scroll saw) & have now been commissioned by the Uni to create their idea. 3 of this idea to be exact. 

One of them will be put up in the University for all to see & If that wasn't exciting enough, 2 of these orders will be an exhibit in the Glasgow Science Centre (GSC)!!!

One has been finished and I'm in mid production of the other 2. Not sure when they will be unveiled or brought out in the GSC but when it is I'll post a photo if anyone is wanting to see.


I'd say it's my biggest achievement to date.

Looking forward to seeing something I've designed & made by hand in the GSC


----------



## jonluv (14 Feb 2014)

Great news hope all goes well!!

john


----------



## CHJ (14 Feb 2014)

Well done, great to see talent being recognised.


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Feb 2014)

Yep, I think I would be excited to..... whatever it is  Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Feb 2014)

+1 well done. Post a picture when you can.


----------



## woodndrum (15 Feb 2014)

Good news indeed, pleased for you. Still working away down in Beith


----------



## Keato (13 Apr 2014)

Just an update on this if anyone is interested 

Photos can be found on my Facebook page (search Keatocrafty)

But I'll see if I can post any here.

They are quite blurry (tried emailing them to myself & sending as smaller JPEG as I'm on my ipad)

The full res ones can be seen on my Facebook page & also when the GSC dispay them & the Uni too


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Apr 2014)

Good grief, that is a fabulous piece of work and must have taken a lot of time and patience to cut.

It took me ages to try and read what the pieces said then the penny dropped and I realise that each one is a chemical symbol.

Fine piece of work and they must be well chuffed with it.


----------



## Roughcut (13 Apr 2014)

Looks really good!
Quite an original idea.
What timber was used?


----------



## Keato (13 Apr 2014)

cheers

Yeah took a while to make. As I was making 3, 1 for the Uni and 2 for the science centre

The timber used was Sapele from Reid Timber I'm Glasgow. 

Couldn't have done it without his help as I don't have any other tool than the scroll saw. So big thanks to him for band sawing it up for me to take home, I don't have a car either so I make trips back and fourth with a suitcase lol


Yeah it's a periodic table with 72 elements. Each element has its on specific jigsaw part so none of the elements will fit somewhere else 

I also signed Kr as I'm a superman fan


----------



## martinka (13 Apr 2014)

Excellent, and a very unusual scroll saw job.

Did you manage to fit 'Ah' in? 
(The element of surprise.  )


----------



## jonluv (13 Apr 2014)

What a fantastic piece of work -- I remember spending hours on the periodic table a set of yours would have made it more interesting!

John


----------



## toesy (13 Apr 2014)

That's awesome - well done

Truly inspirational piece of work and very creative idea.


----------



## gilljc (14 Apr 2014)

WOW! very nice


----------



## bugbear (14 Apr 2014)

Superb - subject and cutting both excellent.

BugBear


----------



## gregmcateer (14 Apr 2014)

Well done, indeed.

That is absolutely lovely - and well worth being on display.

We'll take a look in the GSC next time we visit the City.

Congratulations


----------



## The Weegie (14 Apr 2014)

Excellent piece of work =D> Will need to have a look the next time I am in the science centre. I like the fact that each bit has a different jigsaw piece. =D> The display that you have in Strathclyde Uni are they also on view to the public?


----------



## Keato (14 Apr 2014)

Yep the one in the University should be on display soon. Not sure when though as the frame/case is still being built for it by the Universiy. 

I've been told I'll get an email when it's up in the Uni and GSC


----------



## markblue777 (15 Apr 2014)

Very nice, must have taken a while but it does look nice


----------



## Gogsi (17 Aug 2015)

Hi Keato,
What a gorgeous piece of work.
I absolutely love how the grain of the wood around the Sp & Sb looks like a sunburst. It's so artistic and the scroll cutting so accurate.
Did you do all of this using your Excalibur?
I just recently started looking at them and I'm quite interested myself in the 16 inch. It reminds me of the Delta I had back in the 80's which had a tension release lever and a knob to release the blade. Although it didn't have the tilting arm. I've seen some demonstrations of interior cutting and it looks like a breeze on this machine.
So, I'm hoping (if I don't get a Hegner) to try out the Excalibur.


----------



## Keato (17 Aug 2015)

Ah thanks Gogsi, 

The thing about the grain around the Tin & Antimony elements is I don't know it'l make that pattern till its been oiled. So it was a nice surprise.

Yep its an Excalibur EX-16 I have from Axminster. Ive had to buy a replacement lower arm & upper arm but thats because I've used it A LOT in the years that i've had it. So I'm surprised i havent had to replace anything sooner.

Part of me wishes i'd went for the EX-21 to have that little bit extra room for longer projects but the 16 does me fine. I've even made a shop sign with it as seen in the photo attached.

The Glasgow Science Centre also has it up on Display now as seen in these (badly taken) photos  its backlit and everything.
Check out the FB link (my Keatocrafty page) which will show you it in the Science Centre.

But yeah I love my Excalibur & I'd definitely recommend one.

Looking forward to seeing your work when you post it on the forums 

https://www.facebook.com/Keatocrafty/posts/971467642886151


----------



## Keato (17 Aug 2015)

PS the letters 'L' of 'little' and 'T' of Thistle are actually in 2 parts. They were too big for the Ex16 so what i did to join them together was cut a jigsaw piece to join them. Seamless when glued.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (18 Aug 2015)

Hi I remember your original post,well it certainly worth waiting for.Thank You for sharing.

Bryan


----------



## Alexam (19 Aug 2015)

What superb workmanship. Well done indeed.

Alex


----------

